
Ask HN: How do you even read any articles on web with all those advertisements? - kapitanjack
I find it highly frustrating to read content on net with all the ads coming in between, I am a web dev and I get it that revenue to run your sites and to keep your company afloat is important, but why do they want to do it to the extent that people get annoyed, I stopped using multiple social networks just because of ads coming in between. Why can&#x27;t these sites show ads like not blocking the content (for eg: reddit).<p>Let me know your views on this and how do you avoid ads.<p>P.S: I use ad-blocker and many a times just grab the content from devtools or firebug.
======
wizzerking
I use ublock origin on most sites, so the only problem I have is autoplaying
videos

